# SuSe Linux 9.0 + oidentd



## Rapha (29. Mai 2004)

Hi zusamm

habe mir nen root Server besorgt und nun brauche ich oident  für suse Linux
kennt da wer einer nen link wo ich es herbekomme 

Und vll nen Link wo steht wie mann es installiert 


freu mich auf antworten 

Mfg
Raphael


----------



## Helmut Klein (29. Mai 2004)

Einmal als root:


```
wget ftp://ftp.leo.org/pub/comp/os/unix/linux/suse/people/lmuelle/i386/9.0/oidentd-2.0.7-0.i586.rpm
rpm -Uhv oidentd-2.0.7-0.i586.rpm
```

Falls alles problemlos abläuft ist oidentd nun installiert. 
Eventuell musst du ihn noch per:


```
/etc/init.d/oidentd start
```

starten.


Du solltest auch mal einen Blick hierauf werfen, da du nicht sehr erfahren mit Linux scheinst ("Linux 9.0"). 

Gruß, Helmut Klein


----------



## Rapha (29. Mai 2004)

Danke schön boa des war ja leicht ich bin nen voll  ich danke dir !

Gruß
Raphael


----------



## Cosmoledo (31. Mai 2004)

Mit oidentd alleine installieren wirst du nicht weit kommen. Noch eine kleine Hilfe für dich:

Installationsanleitung


----------



## OneAndOnly (12. September 2004)

hallo,
da mein Problem hier rein passt:
ich wollte oident installieren (habe das auch nach anleitung getan), aber es hat keine idents gefälscht...
also habe ich hier angefangen zu suchen und das oben genannte installiert.
jetz bekomme ich immer diese meldung:



> Oidentd, /usr/sbin/oidentd not installed!                            skipped



und wenn ich es installieren will diese:



> Preparing...                ########################################### [100%]
> package oidentd-2.0.7-0 is already installed



ich wäre wirklich froh, wenn mein bouncer endlich laufen könnte und ihr mir helfen könntet


----------



## hepa (17. September 2004)

*Identd*

Hallo.
Ich habe alles Installiert wies dort stand.
Aber ein Problem habe ich immer noch.
Bei mir steht dort jedes mal web1@meinedomain.de
Ich kann dieses web1 nicht ändern.
Es kommt daher, weil meine Shell Web1 heisst und ich den BNC durch diese gestartet habe.
Aber wie kann ich diese ändern?
Ist sowas überhaupt möglich?
mFg PauL


----------

